# Jasper County 8 Pt



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 15, 2015)

Harvest nice 8 pt.  11-14-15


----------



## richdims (Nov 16, 2015)

Congratulations on the deer. I didn't get a chance to see him. I had to take "L" to a birthday party.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice one - congratulations.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## marknga (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 28, 2016)

Great looking buck!


----------

